# binpkg - neue Erfahrung

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

in dem Gentoo-WIKI "Leitfaden zur Nutzung von Binärpaketen"

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Binary_package_guide/de

ist eine interessante Beschreibung, wie man zu binär-Paketen kommen kann.

Grund für mein Interesse:

Claculate-Linux

Sabayon-Linux

Redcore-Linux

arbeiten mit binär-Paketen.

Wie das so funktioniert, hat mich schon länger interessiert.

Doch erst durch dieses WIKI habe ich nun einiges verstanden.

Doch etwas ist mir noch nicht ganz klar.

Wenn ich in einer bestehenden Gentoo-Installation durch quickpkg "*/*" alle installierten Pakete auch zu binär-Paketen bringen kann,

was kann ich damit dann anfangen?

Bei einer Neuinstallation von gentoo habe ich diese vorhandenen binär-Pakete in /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/packages transportiert.

Die /mnt/gentoo/etc/portage/make.conf entsprechend verwandelt nach dem WIKI.

Doch wenn ich nun emerge -avuDN world eingebe, sehe ich zwar die farbigen Pakete, aber die Installation funktioniert nicht.

Nun die grundsätzliche Frage:

Bin ich da auf einem Holzweg gelandet?

Geht das überhaupt oder ist das ein System, das ganz anders funktioniert und deshalb bei der normalen Gentoo-Installation zum Scheitern verurteilt ist?

Oder habe ich da etwas Grundsätzliches übersehen?

Hat hier jemand damit schon einmal etwas angefangen?

Vor allem bleibt die Frage, wie die 3 oben genannten Distributionen das hinbekommen?

Danke im voraus fürs Lesen und eventuelle Kommentare oder Hinweise.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ulenrich

Suche 

/ --usepkg

in

man emerge

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe nun etliche Versuche gemacht,

aber keinen Erfolg gehabt.

Grund: die erstellten binär-Pakete lassen sich bei einer erneuten Installation nicht nutzen.

Schade, aber nichts zu machen,

der Weg war interessant, aber ohne Erfolg.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## mike155

Ich nutze Binärpakete folgendermaßen:

Auf meiner schnellen Workstation installiere und teste ich LibreOffice. Dann erstelle ich ein Binärpaket:

```
quickpkg app-office/libreoffice
```

Das ergibt:

```
-rw-r----- 1 root root 10.7835.992 Feb 23 16:20 /usr/portage/packages/app-office/libreoffice-6.1.5.2.tbz2
```

Die Datei kopiere ich auf mein Notebook:

```
scp /usr/portage/packages/app-office/libreoffice-6.1.5.2.tbz2 user@notebook:/tmp/packages/app-office/libreoffice-6.1.5.2.tbz2
```

Auf meinem Notebook installiere ich dann das Binärpaket:

```
cd /tmp/packages

chown -R portage:portage *

export PKGDIR=/tmp/packages 

emerge app-office/libreoffice-6.1.5.2.tbz2

```

Das funktioniert einwandfrei und erspart jede Menge Rechnerzeit auf dem Notebook. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass ich die CFLAGS, CXXFLAG und CPU_FLAGS_X86 auf der Workstation so setze, dass sie auch für das Notebook passen.

----------

## ManfredB

Fazit;

Es funktioniert also nur mit Einzelpaketen.

Wenn ich mit quickpkg  "*/*"

alle in meiner bestehenden Installation vorhandenen Programme zu binär-Paketen umwandle,

und dann eine Neuinstallation mit diesen Prorgrammen versuche, klappt es leider nicht.

Doch so etwas - vor allem bei so riesigen Paketen lohnt sich das sicher.

Nachtrag: Diese Idee hatte ich auch in Bezug auf mein Notebook,

denn dort kann ich gentoo nur installieren, wenn ich binär-Pakete habe.

Für eine Neuinstallation ohne diese ist das Notebook zu schwach,

vor allem wird es nach ca. 1o bis 15 Pakete so heiss, daß ich abbrechen muss.

Und komplett kaputt machen will ich das Notebook auch nicht..

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## grumblebear

Ich glaube, ich verstehe das Problem nicht so ganz. Bei beispielsweise einem @world update kann man emerge einfach die Option -k (--usepkg) oder auch -K (--usepkgonly) mitgeben.

Und statt immer ein quickpkg zu machen, kann man in der make.conf das FEATURE buildpkg setzen. So hat man immer ein Backup der installierten Pakete zur Hand. Mit eclean-dist sollte man dann natürlich hin und wieder aufräumen.

----------

## ManfredB

Genau das, was du beschreibst, habe ich versucht, doch es funktioniert einfach nicht so.

Ich habe das jetzt mehrfach getestet und immer wieder endete das Verfahren mit Fehlermeldungen.

So steht es auch im WIKI, aber wie gesagt, ich habe keinen Erfolg mit diesem Verfahren.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind unter /usr/portage/packages alle Verzeichnisse der installierten Programme aufgelistet.

Ganz am Ende ist eine Zusammenfassung, die inhaltlich genau zeigt, was da geschehen ist.

Aber warum erkennt emerge diese Programme nicht an? Weil offensichtlich etwas mit der Konfiguration nicht stimmt

bei einer Neuinstallation.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## grumblebear

Zum einen muss die Verzeichnisstruktur stimmen. Das ist aber hier korrekt, wie ich aus den vorherigen Beiträgen herauslese.

Des Weiteren müssen die Binärpakete natürlich auch zu dem Rechner passen, auf dem sie dann installiert werden sollen. Das bedeutet, die Compiler-Flags dürfen nicht zu speziell sein, es sei denn, es handelt sich um die gleichen oder sehr ähnliche CPUs. Die Use-Flags müssen auf Quell- und Zielrechner gleich gesetzt sein, und Portage sollte natürlich ebenfalls auf dem gleichen Stand sein.

----------

## ManfredB

1. Das Ganze spielt sich auf demselben Rechner ab, allerdings sind die binär-Pakete auf einer SSD im Rechner entstanden, die Neuinstallation aber findet auf einer USB-SSD statt. Kann es sein, daß genau das zu Problemen führt?

2. Die /etc/portage/make.conf ist, was die Einstellungen angeht, fast identisch.

Nur der Unterschied zwischen Erstellen und Nutzen der binär-Pakete ist vorhanden, alles andere ist identisch.

3. Die Neuinstallation beginne ich mit der Basis-Installation ohne binär-Pakete, jedenfalls, was kernel und genkernel angeht.

Erst wenn das fertig ist, stelle ich auf usepkg um.

So viel erst einmal zur Klarstellung, wie es bei mir läuft.

Doch scheint da ein Problem zu liegen, das ich noch nicht erkannt habe, oder zumindest eine Ahnung...

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nachtrag zu meinem letzten Beitrag:

Eine Idee ist mir dazu gekommen:

Wir wäre es, wenn ich folgende Schritte vornehmen würde (wohlgemerkt: nur zum Test) :Confused: 

1. auf der USB-SSD 2 gleich große Partitionen nacheinander

2. auf der ersten installiere ich gentoo im Basis-Modus, will sagen bis zum ersten reboot.

3. diese Basis-Installation kopiere ich auf die zweite Partition, ändere die /etc/fstab und lasse grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg noch einmal laufen,

in einer chroot-Umgebung

4. In der ersten Installation gebe ich nun in make.conf ein: FEATURES="buildpkg"

5. in der zweiten (Kopie der ersten) in der make.conf: FEATURES="usepkg"

6. In der ersten gehe ich nun alle Schritte durch, die zur Vervollständigung dienen: plasma und kde-apps-meta

7. die nun erstellten binär-Pakete kopiere ich auf das System2

8. dann kann ich dort den Versuch starten, das System mit binär-Paketen zu vervollständigen.

Nun meine Frage: macht das Sinn oder verrenne ich mich da wieder komplett?

Danke für eure Teilnahme an diesem etwas seltsamen Thread  :Smile: 

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## grumblebear

Die Art des Laufwerks sollte bei der ganzen Sache völlig egal sein. Und wenn es sich um denselben Rechner handelt, mit identischer make.conf, müsste es auf jeden Fall funktionieren.

usepkg ist kein Feature in make.conf, sondern nur eine Option für emerge.

Hilfreich wäre vielleicht zu sehen, was ein 'emerge -puDk @world' für eine Meldung ausgibt.

----------

## ManfredB

Danke für den Hinweis und die Hilfe.

Ich werde das heute einmal sorgfältig ausprobieren.

Basis-Installation auf der ersten Partition ist abgeschlossen.

Nun werde ich Schritt für Schritt alles durchführen.

Ich bin sehr gespannt, was dabei herauskommt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

!!! Erfolg!!!

Es hat einwandfrei geklappt.

In Version 1 habe ich eix gentoolkit app-misc/mc installiert,

dann emerge -avuDN world laufen lassen: 200 Pakete.

Diese packages habe ich auf die Version 2 übertragen,

dort dann bei emerge -avuDNk world das k ergänzt,

und siehe da, nur 2 Pakete wurden nicht als binär genutzt,

sondern normal installiert, u.a. python.

Nun werde ich wieder neu an die Sache herangehen:

Auf Version 1 kde-plasma/plasma-meta laufen lassen,

dann die Pakete wieder rüber auf  Version 2 kopieren.

Ich freue mich sehr, daß das geklappt hat.

Leider kann ich es auf dem Notebook wohl nicht nutzen,

denn das Notebook ist ein Lenovo älteren Datums,

das im Verhältnis zur Leistung meines PCs nur ein Zwerglein ist.

Aber ich habe ja geschrieben, daß ich verstehen und lernen wollte, wie es mit diesen binär-Paketen

läuft.

Tausend Dank an euch, die ihr mir auf die Sprünge geholfen habt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nun weiß ich endlich, wie

Calculate

Sabayon

Redcore

funktionieren mit ihren binär-Paketen.

Mir war bisher nie so richtig klar, wie sie das hinbekommen.

Aber nun kann ich doch sagen: alle Achtung, daß sie daraus

ganze Distris mit Installeren entwickelt haben.

In der Repos von gentoo ist der Installer Calamares sogar vorhanden,

was ich auch nicht wusste bisher.

Wieder etwas dazu gelernt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nachtrag:

Es war alles gut mit buildpkg auf System 1.

Kopie aller binär-Programme von System 1 zu System 2.

Installation aller binär-Pakete hat geklappt.

Aber nun kommt das Problem:

Beim Versuch auf den Desktop zu gelangen, taucht es auf:

Leider fehlt ein Shell-Programm - Installationsfehler.

Was da nun nicht klappt, verstehe ich nicht mehr.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Jetzt weiss ich, warum dieser Fehler aufgetaucht ist.

Folgendes; ich habe den Fehler gemacht, von einer kompletten gentoo-Installation per quickpkg die binär-Programme zu erstellen.

Genau das hat nicht funktioniert.

Nun das erfolgreiche Ergebnis.

Die Basis-Installation komplett durchgeführt, dann von System 1 auf System 2 kopiert.

System 1: (buildpkg aktiviert)

1. emerge --ask kde-plasma/plasma-meta

2. System 2 gemountet

3. Alle /usr/portage/packages hinübertransportiert

System 1 verlassen, System 2 gebootet.

System: 2 (buildpkg aus make.conf gelöscht)

1. emerge --ask -K kde-plasma/plasma-meta

Nach Vollendung alle packages auf eine Daten-Partition verschoben.

Reboot

System 1: 

emerge --ask kde-apps/kde-apps-meta

Nun dieselben Schritte wie oben beschrieben.

Und das hier schreibe ich auf dem System, das mit binär-Paketen installiert wurde.

Kein Problem mehr.

Große Freude meinerseits, daß ich den dummen Fehler selbst entdeckt

und einen neuen Weg eingeschlagen habe.

Damit ist nun ein für mich vollkommen neues System durchschaut worden,

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute habe ich einen neuen Versuch gestartet.

Ziel: eine LiveCD erstellen.

Doch was ich da erlebt habe, übersteigt meine Vorstellungen deutlich.

Grund für diesen Versuch war, ob ich dann nicht doch eine Installation per Livecd

auf meinem Notebook vornehmen könnte.

Aber ich musste es aufgeben, weil ich an diesem Punkt ohne jede Vorerfahrung gescheitert bin.

Etwas anderes aber hat mich überrascht:

Die Neuinstallation heute war bis zum Ende der Basis-Installation

normal nach dem WIKI abgelaufen.

Erst dann habe ich usepkg genutzt, indem ich die binär-Pakete,

die ich auf einer Daten-Platte gebunkert habe, in die /usr/portage/packages

kopiert habe.

Und daß das alles geklappt hat, hat mich deshalb erstaunt, weil die Neuinstallation

völlig unabhängig von den anderen Installationen gelaufen ist.

Dennoch hat es mit den binär-Paketen keine Probleme gegeben.

Das ist für mich eine gute Nachricht, denn das heißt ja,

daß es mit dieser Art der Installation funktioniert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute wieder ein anderer Versuch:

Ich habe eine USB-Festplatte für mein Notebook.

Dieses habe ich vorübergehend an meinen PC angeschlossen.

Dort ist eine noch ungenutzte Partition, die ich für eine gentoo-Installation zubereitet habe.

In der make.conf habe ich das eine oder andere konfiguriert, damit es nachher am Notebook

keine Probleme macht.

Gerade wird die letzte Programm-Installation durchgeführt.

Danach bin ich sehr gespannt, ob das funktioniert.

Nur nebenbei: ich teste gerne - und da ich Zeit habe (im Ruhestand bin ich)

macht mir das nichts aus, geduldig zu warten.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ende:

der Versuch, gentoo für das Notebook zu installieren, ist komplett gescheitert.

Das hätte ich mir denken müssen, denn die Ausstattung des Rechners im Verhältnis zum Notebook

ist einfach Welten auseinander.

Als ich die USB-Platte ans Notebook angeschlossen habe,

war ja die Voraussetzung, daß ich zwei 3 Punkte erst klären musste:

1. die /etc/fstab - aus ArchLinux heraus mit genfstab -Lp /mnt > /mnt/etc/fstab ganz einfach zu klären.

2. genkernel --install initramfs - um die andere Umgebung mit aufzunehmen.

3. grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Das konnte nur in einer chroot-Umgebung passieren.

Aber nun kommts:

Der letzte Schritt bei der Einrichtung der chroot-Umgebung

war chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

ein paar Sekunden Wartezeit, dann folgende Meldung:

illegal instruction

Das heisst also, daß es unmöglich ist, diese am PC erstellte Installation

auf dem Notebook zu booten.

Ich hätte das gar nicht erst versuchen sollen - selbst schuld.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Max Steel

Das heißt du müsstest entweder den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner nutzen, oder (was ich bevorzugen würde) die Installation mit distcc und fürs Netbook passende CFLAGS auf den anderen Host schieben. Oder du suchst mal hier im Forum "Deutsche Dokumentation" gabs ein Beipsiel wie man mittels starkem Rechner den kleinen compiled ohne auf distcc oder ähnliches umzusteigen...

moment. die Power vom großen (Win-)Rechner nutzen, kein distcc, gefunden.

----------

## ManfredB

Danke für diesen Hinweis.

Ich fürchte, das wird bei mir nicht klappen.

Dazu müsste das Notebook direkt neben dem PC sich befinden, um Verbindung dazu zu bekommen.

Am PC habe ich LAN-Verbindung, am Notebook nur WLAN, es sei denn, ich schließe dort auch ein Kabel an.

PC ist im ersten Obergeschoss (Arbeitszimmer), das Notebook im Erdgeschoss 3m von der ConnectBox (Unitymedia) entfernt.

Außerdem ist auf der internen HD des Notebooks kein Platz mehr, daher die USB-HD.

Ob das dann alles so klappen kann wie in dem Thread beschrieben, weiß ich nicht.

Aber testen kann ich es ja einmal.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Wenn ich diese Anleitung richtig verstanden habe,

sind die dort benutzten Rechner einigermaßen ähnlich (stärker/schwächer).

Auf beiden ist Gentoo installiert. Das ist der Unterschied zu meiner Situation:

Gentoo kann auf dem Notebook nicht installiert werden - wie beschrieben,

und vom PC aus es zu installieren, führt zur Fehlermeldung beim chrooten.

So kann es also nicht laufen, auch wenn ich diesen Thread ansonsten sehr gut finde,

auch wegen der genauen Beschreibung der Vorgänge.

Aber das ist alles auch schon über 10 Jahre her.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Gestern ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen.

Ich wollte einfach beim buildpkg alles auf einmal installieren.

Basis-Installation korrekt.

Nach reboot:

emerge --ask kde-apps/kde-apps-meta.

Genau das war der Fehler, denn etliche Pakete aus dem plasma-Bereich fehlten am Ende,

zB sddm u.a. wichtige Pakete.

Neustart:

Diesmal emerge --ask kde-plasma/plasma-meta kde-apps/kde-apps-meta.

Knapp über 500 Pakte (über Nacht habe ich das laufen lassen).

Nun bin ich sher gespannt, wie es mit den binpkgs bei der kopierten Basis-Installation aussehen wird.

-k bindet die eine oder andere normale Paket-Installation mit ein

-K ist nicht immer möglich, auch wenn alle binpkgs vorhanden sind.

So sammle ich nach und nach Erfahrungen und bin noch nie so viel und so lange

mit gentoo beschäftigt gewesen.

Aber es macht Spaß.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Einige unterschiedliche Tests laufen bei mir.

Gestern: Neuinstallation Basis. Dabei kommt nach Auswahl des Profils

ein erstes Update, um an das Profile angepasst zu werden.

Bereits in diesem Bereich habe ich "buildpkg" als Feature aktiviert.

Bis zum Ende der Basis-Installation in der chroot-Umgebung werden ja noch

einige zusätzliche Pakete installiert, alle also auch als "binär-Pakete".

Diese /usr/portage/packages und die /usr/portage distfiles habe ich auf eine andere Partiton verschoben,

auf der ich alles Updates usw. speichere.

Der Grund für diesen Schritt: Ich wollte wissen, ob sich dieses Update innerhalb der chroot-Umgebung

bei einer erneuten Installation mit "--k" einbinden läßt.

Und das Ergebnis: fast alle binär-Pakete wurden übernommen, allerdings nur unter Einbindung von

--binpkg-respect-use=y (ich hoffe, daß ich es so richtig wiedergegeben habe).

Sogar kernel und genkernel wurden als binär-Pakete genutzt.

Sehr gespannt war ich, ob das System so überhaupt booten würde.

Fazit: es hat genauso gebootet wie jedes System von gentoo.

Inzwischen sind immer wieder kleinere Updates gelaufen,

die mussten teilweise als normale Pakete installiert werden, der überwiegende Teil der binär-Pakte

kde-plasma-meta und kde-apps-meta wurden akzeptiert.

Allerdings mußte ich den nvidia-driver neu installieren, denn der war für 5.0.5 vorgesehen,

inzwischen war aber kernel 5.0.7 an der Reihe.

Sicher merkt ihr, wie sehr ich im Moment mit gentoo umgehe.

Genau das ist mein Anliegen, so viel wie möglich kennenzulernen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

was ich bisher nie hinbekommen habe, ist mir nun doch gelungen.

Um was geht es?

Notebook Lenovo, USB-HD, Gentoo-Installation.

Bisher habe ich immer versucht, aus einer bestehenden Installation heraus mich

an die Installation von Gentoo heranzumachen. Doch das hat die CPU nicht ausgehalten,

die wurde einfach zu heiss, so daß ich abbrechen mußte.

Diesmal habe ich den Weg gewählt, der früher mein Standardweg war:

USB-Stick mit mini-install-iso, dann die Basis-Installation inkl. Kernel/genkernel.

Das hat geklappt, auch wenn es sehr lange gedauert hat, denn mit nur 2 CPUs

ist das nicht ganz leicht.

Aber immerhin besteht jetzt ein bootbares System.

Jetzt könnte ich binpkgs gebrauchen, die eine komplette Installation ermöglichen.

Denn ich will nicht jedesmal nach 20 Paketen abbrechen, weil die CPU fast kocht.

Ich bleibe drann und werde nicht aufgeben.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Fazit:

Meine auf dem PC erstellten binpkgs (kde-plasma und kde-apps) habe ich auf die USB-Platte kopiert,

dann die USB-HD ans Notebook angeschlossen,

gentoo gestartet und dann in 2 Schritten:

1. emerge --ask -k kde-plasma/plasma-meta

2. emerge --ask -k kde-apps/kde-apps-meta.

Von ganz wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen, werden die überwiegende Zahl von binpkgs übernommen

und installiert.

Auf diese Weise erspare ich dem Notebook eine Überlastung und freue mich,

daß ich endlich auch da Gentoo nutzen kann.

Einen schönen Ostermontag an alle.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Und diese Zeilen schreibe ich vom plasma-Desktop.

Es hat also geklappt und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Max Steel

Dyas klingt sehr nach Kühlungsproblemen des Laptops. Ich hab jetzt heute leider nicht die Zeit Backlog zu lesen und meine Erinnerungen sind verdunkelt (Osterwochenende undso)

Aber hattest du das GErät mal geöffnet und die Lüfter ausgebaut? Hängt da evtl viel Staub/KAtze/Hund/Kaninchen/sonstirgendeinhaariges/schuppigesTieraußenkleid drin?

Weil eigentlich sollte ein Gerät zumindest ohne übertaktung nicht zu heiß laufen... solange es kein Macbook ist. Aber ansonsten achten da alle Hersteller drauf... normalerweiße.

----------

## ManfredB

Die Öffnung dieses schon recht alten Notebooks traue ich mir nicht zu,

denn es könnte passieren, daß dabei etwas kaputt geht...

Solange ich dieses Lenovo noch nutzen kann, bin ich - was diesen Punkt angeht -

sehr zurückhaltend.

Wenn ich zB ArchLinux oder Mageia update, wird das Notebook nur leicht warm,

aber nicht heiss - will sagen: Diese Distributionen (neben Windows 10) nutze ich

hauptsächlich.

Gentoo war und ist ein Testfall im Zusammenhang mit den binpkgs.

Und so soll es auch bleiben.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute habe ich eine neue Erfahrung gemacht.

Eine Neuinstallation von Gentoo (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64") habe ich durchgeführt.

Zuerst natürlich wie immer die Basis-Installation.

Nach reboot dieses Systems lande ich auf Konsole, logge mich als root ein.

In der /etc/portage/make.conf ist nun folgendes eingetragen:

FEATURES="buildpkg"

Da ich schon etliche binpkgs habe, nutze ich die natürlich, um den oft langen Prozess der Installation abzukürzen.

Und jetzt kommts:

Manchmal sind die binpkgs nicht mehr ganz aktuell, weil inzwischen wieder mal einige Updates gekommen sind.

Bei der Neuinstallation habe ich genau dieses Pakete genutzt und zB

emerge --ask -k kde-plasma/plasma-meta

eingegeben.

Die meisten binpkgs, die schon vorhanden sind, werden recht schnell installiert.

Aber dabei kommt es vor, daß das eine oder andere Paket neu ist.

Da buildpkg in der make.conf steht, werden diese Pakete zu binpkgs verwandelt und damit das gesamte vorhandene erweitert.

Vorteil dieses Verfahrens:

Ich brauche nun nicht mehr riesige Updates durchzuführen, sondern kann immer die aktualisierten binpkgs nutzen.

Daß das alle ohne Probleme läuft. hätte ich vor Monaten nicht geahnt.

Doch Versuche sind immer wieder wichtig und das ist nun das Ergebnis.

Ich trenne natürlich die Sparten

stable

amd64

systemd (wobei unter systemd auch amd64-Pakete genutzt werden)

Dazu habe ich mir auf einer HD Verzeichnisse angelegt, zB

kde-plasma-meta

mit den Unterverzeichnissen

distfiles

packages

So bekomme ich von jeder Gentoo-Installation inzwischen Pakete dazu,

auch wenn diese Installationen immer wieder binpkgs nutzen.

Es macht richtig Spaß, auf diese Weise den Distributionen auf die Spur zu kommen,

die auf gentoo basieren.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

gestern habe ich einen neuen Versuch gestartet.

Grund: ich wollte einmal alle Pakete, die bei der Installation von Gentoo anfallen,

als binpkgs bekommen.

Daher habe ich schon am Anfang "FEATURES="buildpkg" in die make.conf eingetragen.

Um mit dem Platz klarzukommen, habe ich für /var 20 Gb zur Verfügung.

Ich lasse also alle binpkgs und distfiles im Verzeichnis liegen.

Erst, wenn alles einschl. kde-plasma-meta und kde-apps-meta und etliche von mir benötigte Pakete

zu Ende gebracht ist, werden diese auf die HD verschoben.

Auf diese Weise habe ich nun ein Gesamt-Paket von binpkgs, die ich für eine Neuinstallation

einsetzen kann.

Klar finden das einige verrückt, aber ich teste das Ganze nur, um meine Kenntnisse über

die Distributionen mit binpkgs zu erweitern.

Der Umfang des Gesamtpakets ist schon recht gewaltig, aber da ich genügend Speicher habe,

ist das kein Problem.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

so langsam komme ich sehr gut zurecht mit den binpkgs.

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein neues Notebook Acer Aspire,

was von der Leistung her etwas stärker ist als das Lenovo.

Dort kann ich ohne weiteres auch akzeptieren, wenn neben den binpkgs mal

das eine oder andere Paket neu generiert wird.

distfiles sind nicht notwendig, wenn ich ein System per binpkgs aktualisieren will.

Außerdem habe ich festgestellt, daß die Riesendatei, die unter den binpkgs

liegt und alles zusammenfasst, was bisher passiert ist, auch nicht unbedingt

rüberkopiert werden muss in eine Neuinstallation.

Es reichen schlicht und einfach nur die binpkg-Verzeichnisse, in denen die Pakete

liegen. So ist das, was ich zuletzt geschrieben habe: die /var-Partition größer als 10 Gb zu machen,

vollkommen überflüssig, weil der Platz nach den neuen Erkenntnissen vollkommen ausreicht.

Heute habe ich zB meine systemd-Installation per binpkg aktualisiert.

Klar kommen da Pakete hinzu, die für das systemd-System benötigt werden,

aber die sind zB verglichen mit kde-plasma/plasma-meta oder kde-apps/kde-apps-meta

von der Zahl her so gering.

Aber ich freue mich sehr, daß meine Versuche immer wieder neue Einsichten und Erkenntnisse mit sich bringen.

So kann ich auf einfache Weise meine System aktuell halten.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Kleiner Überblick über eine binpkg-Installation von gentoo-stable

WIKI-Anleitung sollte in jedem Fall genutzt werden.

Voraussetzung: binpkgs sollten einmal komplett hergestellt worden sein,

das ist ein langer Prozess, aber er lohnt sich nach meiner Auffassung und Efahrung.

Sobald man in der chroot-Umgebung angekommen ist

und als erstes

emerge-webrsync

durchgeführt hat,

empfehle ich auf Anraten eines Mitglieds dieses Forums

emerge -av1 gnutls

Wenn dann noch

emerge –sync –quiet

folgt, kommen die in diesem Forum angesprochenen Probleme nicht mehr vor.

Es funktioniert also einwandfrei.

Nach Auswahl des Profils (bei mir ist es 23 desktop plasma)

kommt die Stelle, wo ein umfangreiches Update efolgt:

227 Pakete (so jedenfalls bei mir mit einer NVIDIA-Grafikkarte).

Hier habe ich die kompletten binpkgs in das binpks-Verzeichnis

unter /var/cache

kopiert.

Nun kommt der Befehl

emerge --ask --verbose --update --deep --newuse -k @world

Es fällt auf, daß gegenüber den Angaben im WIKI hier vor @world -k eingefügt ist.

Das dient dazu, den Prozess mit binpkgs auszuführen.

Von den 227 Paketen

sind 216 binpkgs

und   11 Original-Pakete

1  dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.4-r1::gentoo

2  acct-group/messagebus-0::gentoo

3  sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2::gentoo

4  x11-libs/libXau-1.0.9::gentoo

5  x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.3::gentoo

6  x11-base/xcb-proto-1.13::gentoo

7  x11-libs/libxcb-1.13.1::gentoo

8  x11-libs/libX11-1.6.8::gentoo

9  x11-libs/libXext-1.3.4::gentoo

10 sys-apps/util-linux-2.33.2::gentoo

11 sys-apps/dbus-1.12.16::gentoo

Was ich besonders beachte:

Nach der Basis-Installation und dem Neustart des Systems

installiere ich die nvidia-drivers erneut, denn das binpkg dazu

taucht in /lib/modules nicht auf.

Erst danach sind sie dort zu finden.

Sollte in einer bereits bestehenden gentoo-Installation einmal - wie in diesen Tagen -

ein kernel-update erfolgen und man nach

eselect kernel list

noch

eselect kernel set 2 (der neue Kernel)

ausführt, ist die erneute Installation des

nvidia-drivers (als Original-Paket, nicht als binpkg)

dringend notwendig.

Inzwischen bin ich sogar doch noch einmal zurück zu den Original-Paketen gegangen,

und zwar - in der chroot-Umgebung - kernel und genkernel, denn die Installation

dieser Pakete dauert nicht so lange und ist nach meinem Empfinden besser als immer nur

die binpkgs zu nutzen.

Nach dem reboot also - die vorhandenen binpkgs bleiben im System -

beginne ich in zwei großen Stufen mit der weiteren Installation:

1. emerge --ask -k kde-plasma/plasma-meta kde-plasma/plasma-nm

214 Pakete

2. emerge --ask -k kde-apps/kde-apps-meta 

275 Pakete

(manchmal auch nur

emerge --ask -k kde-apps/kdeadmin-meta kde-apps/kdegraphics-meta kde-apps/kdemultimedia-meta kde-apps/kdeutils-meta kdialog konsole kcalc kwrite krusader)

In der Folge sind es noch einzelne Pakete, die ich für meine Bedürfnisse benötige:

emerge --ask -k 

firefox-bin 

thunderbird-bin 

phonon-gstreamer 

alsa-tools 

gutenprint 

gparted

app-misc/mc 

eix 

gentoolkit 

libreoffice 

libreoffice-l10n

So habe ich nun in einem geringen Zeitaufwand ein komplettes System installiert,

was mich sehr an die auf gentoo basierenden Distributionen erinnert:

Sabayon

Redcore

ArchLinux

Calculate

Mit diesen Distributionen habe ich mich in der Vergangenheit und der Gegenwart intensiv beschäftigt.

Und heute kann ich sagen, daß ich bei gentoo soweit gekommen bin, Teile dieser genannten Distributionen nachgebildet zu haben.

Allerdings geht mein Interesse nicht dahin, eine installierbare gentoo-iso zu bauen.

Dazu müsste ich wahrscheinlich noch viel mehr in die Tiefe des Systems einsteigen,

doch das habe ich nicht mehr vor.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Interessant für mich:

Wenn ich ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" nutze,

kommen beim Update in der chroot-Umgebung

376 packages (100 upgrades, 248 new, 7 in new slots, 21 reinstalls)

Das sind deutlich mehr als in der stable-Version.

Der Grund dafür ist mir nicht bekannt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Bei der letzten amd64-Installation ist mir ein merkwürdiges Verhalten aufgefallen:

Nach dem in der chroot-Umgebung durchgeführten Update per binpkgs,

waren 

ermerge @preserved-rebuild

erforderlich.

Nachdem ich das durchgeführt hatte,

kam dasselbe erneut.

Und danach wieder.

Aufgehört hat es erst, als ich das Programm, um das es darin ging,

ohne -k neu installiert habe: pam.

Das zeigt mir, daß es bei dem in der chroot-Umgebung durchgeführten Update

nicht ohne leichte Irrirtationen geht, vor allem, wenn binpkgs genutzt werden.

gcc-8.3.0 ist Standard. Bei der Nutzung von amd64 kommt gcc-9.2.0 dran.

Heute habe ich vor dem kompletten chroot-Update gcc-9.2.0 vorausinstalliert,

um zu verhindern, daß am Ende Pakete rebuild werden müssen auf gcc-8.3.0.

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie das ausgeht, denn nun wird das gesamte Update

per gcc-9.2.0 konfiguriert.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. das war doch ein Fehler, denn gcc-9.2.0 wurde erst installiert,

beim großen Update tauchten plötzlich rebuild-Pakete auf, 9.2.0 noch einmal.

ich habe das abgebrochen und bin wieder auf den Standardweg zurückgekehrt.

----------

## ManfredB

Mein Ergebnis:

Ich habe auf meinem Rechner zwei Gentoo-Installationen ohne user und nur als buildpkg-Distributionen:

Gentoo-stable

Gentoo amd64

Alle Updates der bestehenden Gentoo-Installationen hole ich mir als binpkgs von dort.

Das klingt sicher verrückt, aber ich habe so viel über gentoo inzwischen gelernt,

daß es mir wirklich Spaß macht.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Eine weitere Entwicklung:

Heute habe ich auf meinem Rechner eine komplette Neuinstallation von Gentoo amd64 durchgeführt,

und zwar komplett mit binpkgs (kleine Ausnahmen kommen immer wieder vor).

Was ich hier gerade schreibe, tue ich aus dem neuen System heraus,

welches ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Bei einer solchen Neuinstallation habe ich bisher die gefertigten binpkgs jedesmal aus dem Verzeichnis

auf einer anderen Festplatte herüberkopiert, was ich auf Dauer etwas nervig empfand.

Also habe ich zwei neue Partitionen erstellt, die eine für stable, die andere für amd64.

Diese Partitionen mit den Labels p_gam und p_gen kann ich nun in eine Neuinstallation einbinden,

in dem ich dort /mnt/gentoo/gen bzw. /mnt/gentoo/gam einrichte.

So greift das System immer direkt auf die Datenpakete zu und ich muß nichts mehr hin- und herkopieren.

Dafür muss ich in der /etc/portage/make.conf folgende Einträge ändern:

```

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/gam/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/gam/var/cache/binpkgs"

```

Wie ihr sehen könnt: bei DISTDIR und bei PKGDIR habe ich einfach /gam vorangestellt,

bei der stable-Version heisst es /gen/

Dieses /gam/ oder /gen/ -Verzeichnis muss in die /etc/fstab eingetragen werden.

Das macht bei mir ArchLinux mit genfstab -Lp > /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab.

Nachdem dieses Verfahren ohne jede Einschränkung funktioniert, bin ich nun wieder einen Schritt weitergekommen.

So ist alles noch eine Stufe leichter geworden.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Und jetzt kommt der Hammer:

Ich bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einer Lösung, wie ich die /etc/fstab unter gentoo automatisch erstellen kann,

so wie es unter ArchLinux funktioniert.

Heute habe ich mir einmal die arch-install-scripts heruntergeladen und im /home-Verzeichnis per tar entpackt.

In dem da enstandenen Verzeichnis

/usr 

sind zwei Unterverzeichnisse:

/bin

/share

Unter /bin liegen 3 Programme:

arch-chroot

genfstab

pacstrap

Das Programm genfstab habe ich unter Gentoo amd64 nach /usr/bin/ kopiert

Unter /share sind es 3 Verzeichnisse:

/bash-completion

/man

/zsh

Auch diese Verzeichnisse habe ich nach /usr/share kopiert.

Nun habe ich eine bestehende Gentoo-Installation gemountet:

mount -L p_gam_u3 /mnt/gentoo

mount -L p_gam_u3_usr /mnt/gentoo/usr

mount -L p_gam_u3_var /mnt/gentoo/var

Die unter /mnt/gentoo/etc liegende fstab habe ich vorsichtshalber gesichert.

Dann

genfstab -Lp /mnt/gentoo > /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab

Und ihr werdet es vielleicht einfach nicht glauben (das ging mir zuvor auch so):

es hat geklappt, die /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab sieht genau so aus wie die von ArchLinux aus erstellte fstab.

Nun kann ich mir den Umweg über ArchLinux sparen, wenn ich wieder einmal Gentoo installieren werde.

Dann nutze ich einfach die mit genfstab ausgestattete Gentoo-Installation und kann dann loslegen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Max Steel

Du könntest auch das Overlay ROKO verwenden und die arch-install-scripts darüber installieren...

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ebuild_repository

https://gpo.zugaina.org/dev-util/arch-install-scripts

Aber gleichzeitig weiß ich nicht ob es so gut ist dir schon die Overlay Möglichkeiten zu zeigen.

Zweischneidiges Schwert.

Sei gewarnt, zu viel oder das falsche Paket ist nicht gut und kann zu Instabilitäten. Komplikationen oder gar zu Datenverlusten führen. (das klang kurz wie ein Drogen-einwurf...)

----------

## ManfredB

Heute habe ich wieder einmal einen Test gemacht:

Auf meiner 2. SSD-Platte ist ziemlich am Anfang eine unstable-Version von Gentoo installiert.

Die stammt von Anfang Oktober 2019.

Dort war noch der Kernel 5.3.7 installiert.

Ich habe diese Partition (incl. /var und /usr und /gam) gemountet.

Was kaum jemand glauben mag: alles außer dem /home-Verzeichnis habe ich gelöscht.

/var - /usr - /gam natürlich nicht, sondern nur den Inhalt von /var und /usr.

Danach die neueste stage3-*.tar.xz heruntergeladen und auf dieser gemounteten Partition entpackt.

In der chroot-Umgebung bin ich genau nach dem AMD64-Handbuch vorgegangen.

Doch als das erste große Update mit über 350 Paketen anstand, habe ich in die Zeile vort @world

noch -k eingefügt, um kein so langes Update mit Original-Paketen zu erhalten.

Innerhalb kürzester Zeit war dieses Update durch.

Kernel und genkernel original

Auch die kleinen Zusatzpakete original, zB sysklogd mlocate cronie dhcpcd und schließlich noch grub:2.

Normalerweise ist nach

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Ende der chroot-Umgebung.

Bei mir heute nicht:

emerge --ask -k kde-plasma/plasma-meta kde-plasma/plasma-nm

Danach die von mir ausgewählten Paket-Gruppen aus kde-apps/*

Alles, was sonst bereits außerhalb der chroot-Umgebung passiert,

zB rc-update add dbus boot

rc-update add consolekit default usw.

useradd -m -g users -s /bin/bash ~

Als ich nach allen erforderlichen Einstellungen aus der chroot-Umgebung ausgestiegen bin

(der grub.cfg-Eintrag ist bereits im Haupt-Bootloader eingetragen)

habe ich mein System, aus dem heraus ich diese Installation ausgeführt habe,

neu gestartet und die Neuinstallation gebootet.

Ich lande auf dem sddm-login-screen, gebe mein Passwort ein, komme zu dem bereits vorhandenen

Desktop.

Alles funktioniert eiwandfrei, was ich hier schreibe, kommt direkt aus dieser Neuinstallation.

Einfacher kann es gar nicht sein, gentoo zu installieren mit binpkgs.

Gruß

Manfred

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:

Auto-Login funktioniert bei mir auf dem PC nur mit der unstable-Version,

bei der stable-Version kommt immer wieder der login-screen.

Auf dem Notebook habe ich kaum Chancen mit auto-login.

Grafik-Karte auf PC: nvidia, auf Notebook intel

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe inzwischen eine neue Erfahrung gemacht.

Konflikte entstehen zB mit libXau und dazugehörigen Paketen.

Dort sehe ich, daß irgendetwas mit ABI 32 und ABI 64 nicht stimmt.

Daraufhin habe ich heute einmal in kernel-config nachgeschaut,

gesucht nach binary.

Dort habe ich gesehen, daß unter

Binary Emulations

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATIONS=y

CONFIG_X86_X32=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_32=y

steht.

Heißt das, daß binarypkg in Version 32 statt 64 kompiliert wird?

Ich habe das deaktiviert in der Hoffnung, daß die oben genannten Konflikte nicht mehr auftauchen.

Frage;

Sehe ich das richtig? Oder bin ich auf dem falschen Parkett gelandet?

Danke im voraus für Statements.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ein weiterer Fortschritt:

Kurz gesagt: ich habe je eine buildpkg-Installation und eine binpkg-Installation.

Dazu habe ich - wie schon beschrieben - /var/cache und /var/db in einem Verzeichnis außerhalb.

In /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf habe ich in der Zeile 5 location das Verzeichnis geändert:

für systemd steht dort am Anfang gsy

für unstable gam

für stable gen

Und in der /etc/portage/make.conf

PORTDIR

DISTDIR

PKGDIR

mit denselben Abkürzungen alle 3 Zeilen versehen.

Erfolg dieses Vorgehens:

Ich starte morgens zuerst die 3 buildpkg-Versionen und gehe so vor:

emerge --sync --quiet

eix-update

emerge -avuDN world

Wenn ich nun die binpkg-Installationen aufrufe,

brauche ich nicht mehr

emerge --sync --quiet

ausführen,

sondern kann sofort

emerge -avuDN -k world

eingeben,

dann werden die zuvor erstellten Pakete im buildpkg-System

hier angezeigt und zur Installation aufgelistet.

Der etwas längere

emerge --sync --quiet - Prozess fällt also im binpkg-System vollkommen weg,

weil alle Systeme auf ihre jeweiligen

gsy

gam

gen

Verzeichnisse zugreifen, die ja schon im buildpkg-System aktualisiert worden sind.

Diesen Vorgang habe ich heute getestet, daher dieser Bericht.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute habe ich gentoo-unstable komplett mit binpkgs installiert,

und zwar diesmal mit nouveau-Treiber anstelle von nvidia-drivers,

Grund: ich habe sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-5.5.6 installiert, der kann nicht mit nvidia.

Die ganze Angelegenheit hat ca. 2 Stunden gedauert, dabei bin ich komplett

nach dem WIKI vorgegangen.

Und was ich hier schreibe, kommt vom plasma-Desktop, der keinerlei Schwächen zeigt,

obwohl "nur" der nouveau-Treiber vorhanden ist.

Am Ende der kompletten binpkg-Installation mache ich sicherheitshalber

noch

ermerge -avuDN world

Das war insofern gut, weil noch 59 Pakete installiert wurden.

Ich kann nur sagen, daß mich das sehr erfreut, denn es kam auf dem Weg keinerlei Fehlermeldung,

auch keine emerge @preserved-rebuild, sondern alle Pakete, die ich gruppenweise installiert habe,

konnte ich gut verfolgen.

Eine Installation auf normalem Wege kostet mich fast einen halben Tag.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Neuester Stand:

Nach langen Überlegungen über den Zustand auf meinen Festplatten bin ich zu einem Entschluss gelangt:

Auf SSD-I sind nun folgende Gentoo-Versionen:

Buildpkg: 3 Versionen - alle mit gentoo-kernel

Grafik-Treiber: nouveau

stable

unstable

systemd

Danach folgen die binpkg-Nutzer-Installationen:

stable

unstable

systemd

Auf SSD-II:

Buildpkg: 3 Versionen -- alle mit gentoo-sources

Grafik-Treiber: nvidia

stable

unstable

systemd

Danach folgen die binpkg-Nutzer-Installationen;

stable

unstable

systemd

So ist nun mein PC wieder mit einer guten Übersicht über die Gentoo-Installationen ausgestattet.

Allerdings bin ich nicht ausschließlich mit Gentoo beschäftigt, sondern noch mit anderen Linux-Distributionen

wie 

Fedora 31

Mageia 7.1

Sabayon

ArchLinux

PCLinuxOS

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Zu den binpkgs noch eine Anmerkung:

Auf meinem Notebook werden normalerweise alle binpkgs übernommen.

Auf meinem PC muss ich inzwischen 2 Verfahren anwenden:

1. emerge -avuDN -k world - da werden eine ganze Reihe an binpkgs installiert

2. emerge -avuDN world - da kann es passieren, daß etliche Pakete noch zusätzlich installiert werden.

Möglicherweise werden nicht alle Pakete in binpkgs verwandelt - den Grund dafür kenne ich nicht.

Aber immerhin komme ich so gut zurecht.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nachtrag:

Mir sind wieder einmal Dinge aufgefallen, die mir bisher verborgen schienen.

In der /etc/portage/make.conf sind doch die Verzeichnisse eingetragen:

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="var/cache/binpkgs"

Um den Punkt distfiles habe ich mich kaum gekümmert.

Nur dass mir heute die Idee kam:

distfiles sind ja für alle Gentoo-Versionen (stable, unstable, systemd) mehr oder weniger gleich.

Warum also sollen für jede dieser Versionen innerhalb distfiles vorliegen?

Ich habe nun eine neue Einrichtung vorgenommen:

Gehen wir einmal von der stable-Version aus:

PORTDIR="/gen/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/gend/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/gen/var/cache/binpkgs"

Wie ihr hier sehen könnt, habe ich das Verzeichnis distfiles auf eine neue Partition verlegt,

in der jeweiligen Installation liegen jetzt zwei zusätzliche Verzeichnisse:

/gen und

/gend

gend beinhaltet jetzt für alle Gentoo-Versionen:

/var/cache/distfiles

Auf diese Weise spare ich eine Menge Platz bei der Masse von distfiles,

die sich im Lauf der Zeit ansammeln.

Ich musste in allen Gentoo-Installation die make.conf ändern und natürlich die fstab,

weil das neue Verzeichnis hinzugekommen ist.

Ein etwas langer Prozess, der jetzt fertig ist.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ein weiterer Punkt, der mir aufgefallen ist:

Ich trenne ja unstable und systemd, doch in den letzten Tagen wurden

kde-plasma, kde-frameworks und kde-apps aktualisiert, das war schon eine Menge

an Paketen.

Versuchsweise habe ich die unter unstable erstellten binpkgs nach systemd kopiert.

Danach ein Update unter systemd durchgeführt,

testweise

emerge -avuDN -k world

Dabei habe ich gesehen, daß die überwiegende Mehrzahl der binpkgs installiert wurden,

einige allerdings nicht, die wurden nur als Originale installiert.

Vorteil, den ich dadurch gewonnen habe:

unstable und systemd werden nun dasselbe binpkg-Pakete-Verzeichnis nutzen. Das bezieht sich aber nur

auf die 3 Gruppen: kde-frameworks kde-plasma kde-apps.

Besonders kommt mir das auf meinem Notebook zugute.

Gruß Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Wieder einmal eine gute Lösung:

Auf meinem PC (mit 2 SSDs) habe ich inzwischen begonnen,

für mein Notebook gentoo-Installationen einzurichten,

die genau die gleichen Einstellungen in /etc/portage haben wie auf dem Notebook.

Ohne Desktop-Nutzung (denn Notebook: Intel und PC: NVIDIA).

Gestern abend hatte ich auf dem Notebook ein Update geplant in gentoo-siable.

gcc-9.3.0-r1 stand auf der Liste der Updates.

Gut, daß ich das dort nicht gemacht habe.

Dafür auf dem PC - wo es zwar auch lange dauert, aber die Erhitzung des Notebooks war schon etwas heftig.

Und nun kommt der Hammer: gcc-3.9.0-r1 war nun ein binpkg. Per Mini-USB-Platte habe ich das kopiert

und im Notebook ins Verzeichnis /sys-devel kopiert.

Dann emerge .-avuDN -k world - und siehe da, gcc wurde als binpkg ohne Probleme installiert.

Das hätte ich eigentlich am wenigsten vermutet, aber es hat geklappt.

Tolle Erfahrungen mache ich da.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## tazinblack

sorry TL;DR

Hier mein Senf dazu:

Ich verwende da so:

Eine schnelle VM mit 32 GB RAM und 32 Cores fahre ich als "golden VM", wie ich es nenne.

Dort habe ich FEATURES="${FEATURES} buildpkg" gesetzt. Außerdem PORTDIR="/usr/portage", DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles" und PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

Auf dieser VM habe ich alle Pakete installiert, welche ich irgendwo verwende. Außerdem mache ich auf dieser VM die Updates.

Alle anderen VMs, welche ich verwende, bekommen von der der golden VM /usr/portage inkl. /usr/portage/packages per rsync repliziert.

Neue Maschinen sind clone von der golden VM ohne die /usr/portage/distfiles.

Dort verwende ich EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="${EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS} --usepkgonly". 

Wenn ich dort update oder was baue, installiert er das immer aus den Binärpaketen. Nicht benötigte Pakete werden deinstalliert. Also ich benötige z.B. nicht überall einen Apache, Mariadb oder einen TFTP Server.

Wichtig ist, die Maschinen müssen immer identisch sein (USE flags, CFLAGS, etc.) wie die golden VM. Wenn ich jetzt draußen irgendwo ein noch nicht verwendetes Paket benötige, muss ich dieses erst auf der golden VM compilieren, verteilen und kann es dann draußen vom Binärpaket ausrollen.

Und das funktioniert bisher sehr gut!

----------

## ManfredB

Heute wurde in unstable und systemd kde-frameworks aktualisiert.

Das mache ich immer zuerst in meinen beiden buildpkg-Installationen.

Diese binpkgs habe ich dann zu meinem Notebook übermittelt.

Doch da kam am Ende eine Fehlermeldung, rR kde-plasma/kwin.

In dem Überblick der Fehlerquelle habe ich gesehen,

daß offensichtlich meine Einstellung in der /etc/portage/make.conf

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

nicht ausreichend für kwin war. ninja als Hilfsprogramm konnte daran nichts ändern.

Da habe ich einen Versuche gestartet:

emerge --ask kde-plasma/kwin -j6

Das ist die maximale Möglichkeit auf dem Notebook.

Aber das hatte Erfolg: in wenigen Minuten war kwin reinstalliert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## musv

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  Oder du suchst mal hier im Forum "Deutsche Dokumentation" gabs ein Beipsiel wie man mittels starkem Rechner den kleinen compiled ohne auf distcc oder ähnliches umzusteigen...
> 
> moment. die Power vom großen (Win-)Rechner nutzen, kein distcc, gefunden.

 

Auch wenn der Beitrag schon etwas älter ist. 

Man sollte bei der chroot-Methode beachten, dass das CPU-Instruction-Set der "kleinen" CPU ein Subset der großen CPU sein muss. Alternativ findet man die Befehle raus, die der große nicht kann. Sonst knallt's auch mal ganz leicht. Konkret hatte ich als kleine CPU einen Atom D525. Der kannte den movbe-Befehl, Meine Workstation (Xeon X5650) kannte den nicht. Dadurch schlug dann jeder gtk-update-icon-cache-Aufruf mit illegal instruction fehl. Und mit ARM geht's halt gar nicht. 

Weiterhin muss man auch die CPUFlags extrahieren:

```
gcc -### -march=native -E /usr/include/stdlib.h 2>&1 | grep "/usr/libexec/gcc/.*cc1"
```

Nimmt man stattdessen march=native, dann wird der kleine Rechner mit den falschen CPU-Flags compiliert.

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf dieser VM habe ich alle Pakete installiert, welche ich irgendwo verwende. Außerdem mache ich auf dieser VM die Updates.
> 
> Alle anderen VMs, welche ich verwende, bekommen von der der golden VM /usr/portage inkl. /usr/portage/packages per rsync repliziert.
> ...

 

Schönes Setup! Nutzt du dafür Qemu? Oder VMWare?

So ähnlich habe ich das auch, nur mit LXC statt VMs. Außerdem teilen alle Container noch /etc/portage via git.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Man sollte bei der chroot-Methode beachten, dass das CPU-Instruction-Set der "kleinen" CPU ein Subset der großen CPU sein muss. 
> 
> 

 

Das gilt aber nur für chroot und Container. Bei richtiger Virtualisierung kann man sämtliche Instruction Sets ausführen, oder? Mit Qemu und KVM kann man ja auch auf einem x86_64 Host eine aarm64 Installation virtualisieren und so Binary packages bereitstellen. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, braucht man so eine Build VM je Zielarchitektur bzw. je CPU Instruction Set.

Deshalb nutze ich meinen Binhost Container nur auf der gleichen Hardware, um dort mehrere Container aktuell zu halten. Für alle externen Systeme habe ich noch ein DistCC Cross Compile Setup. Die Vorteile einer individuellen make.conf (z.B. CFlags) und unterschiedlicher profiles möchte ich dann doch nicht missen. Bei Virtualisierung geht im Vergleich zu Containern auch viel Performance verloren und mein einziges leistungsstarkes 24/7 System, welches noch CPU Zyklen übrig hätte, ist eine bereits virtualisierte VServer Installation.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alternativ findet man die Befehle raus, die der große nicht kann.
> 
> 

 

Wie meinst du das? Gibt es einen Weg auch ohne Virtualisierung für unterschiedliche Instruction Sets zu bauen?

----------

## ManfredB

Seit 2 Tagen ist eine neue SSD in meinem Notebook. Größe 1 TB.

Vorteil: bei der Aufteilung der Gentoo-Installationen mit

PORTDIR /var/db > /gen/var/db /gam/var/db /gsy/var/db

PKGDIR /var/cache/binpkgs > /gen oder gam oder gsy/var/cache/binpkgs

DISTDIR /var/cache/distfiles > /gend oder gamd oder gsysd/var/cache/distfiles

ist es besser mit der großen SSD.

Heute habe ich gentoo systemd per binpkgs auf meinem Notebook installiert,

was einwandfrei geklappt hat (allerdings mit etlichen normalen statt binpkgs).

Ich habe das fertige System heute mittag zum erstenmal gestartet und bin

erleichtert, daß alles funktioniert.

Auf meinem PC findet nebenher eine Neuinstallation von gentoo systemd mit

normalen Packages statt, diese Installation will ich nach Fertigstellung auf

mein Notebook kopieren, um zu testen, ob es zwischen binpkg und normalpkg

irgendwelche Unterschiede im Funktionieren gibt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute habe ich eine neue Erfahrung gemacht.

Sehr früh habe ich auf meinem Notebook in der unstable-Installation

emerge --sync --quiet

ausgeführt.

eix-update

emerge -avuDN world.

44 Pakete wurden angezeigt, die aktualisiert werden sollen.

kde-plasma

Nach einigem hin und her meiner Überlegungen - trau ich das dem Notebook zu oder nicht? -

habe ich mich für j entschieden.

Dann begann die Installation (inkl. binpkg-Produktion).

Nach längerer Wartezeit war alles installiert.

Ich habe das Notebook auf seine Temperatur überprüft - keine Auffälligkeiten, nur ein wenig warm.

Bisher habe ich die binpkgs auf dem PC erstellt und sie dann für das Notebook über einen USB-Stick weitergeleitet.

Diesmal genau umgekehrt: ich wollte testen, ob die auf dem Notebook enstandenen binpkgs auch auf dem PC akzeptiert werden.

Und meine freudige Überraschung: vollkommen problemlos lief das Update mit binpkgs durch.

Dieses hin und her zwischen PC und Notebook hat nun zum erstenmal ein Weg von Notebook zum PC gefunden.

Viel Freude weiterhin an gentoo.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Wieder ein kleines Problem heute:

Auf meinem PC habe ich ein Update durchgeführt,

dabei ist ein neues Programm aufgetaucht:

sys-devel/clang

Dauer: mehr als 30 Minuten.

Es wurde als binpkg erstellt, um es auf dem Notebook nutzen zu können,

doch wenn ich dort aktualisiere per

emerge --ask -avuDN -k world

wird sys-devel/clang nicht mitinstalliert.

Erst wenn ich -k weglasse,

werden etliche Programme als normale Installation erstellt.

Schade, denn genau das war mein Ziel:

solche umfangreichen Pakete wie

sys-devel/clang

libreoffice

spidermonkey

llvm

usw.

für das Notebook als binpkgs zu nutzen.

Aber ändern kann ich da nichts.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hier nun etwas, was ich zuvor noch nie ausgeführt habe:

Auf meinem Notebook ist gentoo-stable dadurch aufgefallen, daß WLAN automatisch verbunden wird ohne Erscheinen von kwallet, um das Passwort einzugeben.

Den Grund für diese einfache Verbindung mit WLAN weiß ich nicht mehr.

Doch da ist mir eine Idee gekommen:

Warum nicht eine Installation nach der anderen durch diese Version zu ersetzen, um mir das dauernde Auftauchen von kwallet nach Einloggen zu ersparen.

Ein Test ist dabei vollkommen problemlos durchgelaufen.

Ich wollte aus stable unstable machen, vielleicht eines Tages auch systemd.

Ich habe also alles, was notwendig ist, in /etc/portage geändert.

Das bestehende stable-System habe ich in eine chroot-Umgebung versetzt und dann

emerge --sync --quiet

eix-update

emerge -avuDN -k world --exclude net-misc/networkmanager

durchgeführt.

Und was ich erst nicht für möglich gehalten habe, ist passiert:

348 Pakete (binpkgs) mussten installiert werden, darunter einige wenige als normale Pakete.

Nachdem diese Prozedur durchgelaufen war

emerge --ask --depclean

Doch da wurden noch etliche perl-Pakete als nicht installiert angezeigt.

Etwa 41 Pakete waren das noch.

Dann war alles klar: aus stable unstable gemacht.

So habe ich nun schon mehrere Systeme mit dem schnellen WLAN-Zugang.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nächster Schritt:

Verwandlung von unstable in systemd.

Gleich vorweg: hier funktioniert die schnelle WLAN-Verbindung nicht mehr:

Grund: systemd geht da etwas andere Wege.

Was mir geholfen hat: netctl von ArchLinux.

Hiermit funktioniert unter systemd die WLAN-Verbindung genauso einfach wie unter unstable und stable.

Dazu musste ich NetworkManager deaktivieren, denn der führt immer wieder zu dem Problem:

Erst verbinden, dann "dhcp kann nicht verbinden"

Das nervt derart: WLAN an - WLAN aus - WLAN an -WLAN aus.

Also habe ich damit auch das hinbekommen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich eine seltsame Erfahrung gemacht:

Bisher wurden die binpkgs im tbz2-Format erstellt,

doch heute wurde kde-plasma aktualisiert.

Nun sehe ich keine tbz2-binpkgs mehr,

sondern lauter Verzeichnisse mit xpak-Format.

Nun meine Frage dazu:

Kann ich diese xpak-Formate überhaupt installieren?

Und warum ist das plötzlich geändert.

Auf der WIKI-Seite habe ich schon gelesen, daß in app-portage/portage-utils

Tools existieren, die tbz2 oder xpac erstellen können.

Was kann ich nun tun, um wieder tbz2-binpkgs zu bekommen?

Sonst war das heute mit über 50 Paketen vollkommen umsonst gemacht,

denn ich baue die Pakete für mein Notebook.

Danke im voraus für Tipps oder Hilfe.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

Josef.95 hat mich inzwischen aufgeklärt über das neue System mit binpkgs.

Diese neuen Endungen sind vollkommen in Ordnung.

Ich habe inzwischen auf meinem Notebook die Updates durchgeführt.

Alles hat bestens geklappt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

eben habe ich begonnen, eine neue gentoo-unstable-Installation in Gang zu setzen.

Dabei habe ich - anders als es im WIKI beschrieben ist  - bereits zu Beginn folgende Schritte durchgeführt:

1. Nach entpacken von stage3 und Einrichten von /gam und /gamd

habe ich die entsprechenden Verzeichnisse nach /gam und /gamd gemountet,

Unter /gam liegt /var/cache/binpkgs und /var/db/repos/gentoo

Unter /gamd /var/cache/distfiles

dann genfstab -Lp /mnt/gentoo > /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab ausgeführt.

Vorher habe ich aus meiner bestehenden gentoo-unstable-Distro folgende Dateien nach /mnt/gentoo kopiert:

locale-gen

resolv.conf

timezone

2. Wandern in die chroot-Umgebung

cd /mnt/gentoo

mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

3. Erste Konfigurationen

eselect profile list

eselect profile set 8 plasma (stable)

locale-gen

eselect locale list

eselect locale set 7

(von außen schnell in /mnt/gentoo/etc/env.d 0locale geöffnet und geändert: utf8 in UTF-8 und ergänzt

LC_COLLATE="C")

emerge --config sys-libs/timezone-data

env-update && source /etc/profile && export PS1="(chroot) ${PS1}"

Da ich mit git arbeite:

emerge --ask dev-vcs/git

(distfiles sind vorhanden, deshalb ist eine Server-Verbindung noch nicht notwendig)

10 Pakete werden installiert.

4. Vor dem kompletten Basis-Update

emerge --ask sys-apps/portage app-portage/portage-utils

Grund: ich möchte in den binpkg-Verzeichnissen die neuen xpak-Versionen komplett vorfinden.

5. Nach diesen Vorbereitungen nun

emerge --sync --quiet (zuvor hatte ich den Inhalt von /gam/var/db/repos/gentoo gelöscht, um eine aktuelle Quelle einzurichten)

emerge --ask --verbose --update --deep --newuse @world

Das funktioniert nicht sofort, sondern 3 Punkte müssen nach /etc/portage/package.use kopiert werden:

echo "=dev-lang/python-3.9.2 -sqlite -bluetooth" >> /etc/portage/package.use/package.use

echo "dev-db/sqlite -icu" >> /etc/portage/package.use/package.use

Nach diesen Schritten beginnt das Update:

336 Pakete werden installiert.

An diesem Punkt bin ich gerade.

106 Pakete sind schon installiert.

Mit diesem Vorgehen ist es nun gelungen, die xpak-Versionen zu bilden und nicht mehr die tbz2-Versionen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute habe ich eine neue Erfahrung gemacht,

Auf meinem Notebook habe ich eine im November 2020 erstellte gentoo-unstable-Version untergebracht.

Das letzte Update war am 11. Februar 2021.

Heute habe ich ein erneutes Update durchgeführt:

359 Pakete - überwiegend binpkgs.

Folgende Pakete waren keine binpkgs;

xorg-server

sys-fs/cryfs

dev-libs/libksba

sys-kernel/genkernel

dev-db/sqlite

net-libs/libsoup

www-client/firefox-bin

17 weitere pkgs

wurden noch installiert, auch keine binpkgs.

352 waren also binpkgs.

Das hatte ich so noch nicht in dieser Menge,

aber kein Wunder nach einer so langen Pause.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nachtrag:

Gestern wurde kde-frameworks aktualisiert, außderdem libreoffice.

Wie bin ich vorgegangen?

Da ich erst heute mir dafür Zeit genommen habe, folgendermaßen:

In der Version unstable habe ich ein normales Update ausgeführt,

auf dem PC fürs Notebook wohlgemerkt.

Dieses Update hat wegen libreoffice recht lange gedauert.

Weil ich diese lange Zeit nicht für jede andere Installation von gentoo aufbrauchen wollte,

habe ich die binpkgs von unstable zu systemd rüberkopiert.

Und was ich festgestellt habe: alle Pakete wurden unter systemd als binpkgs installiert,

auch libreoffice.

Dadurch ist alles wesentlich schneller vonstatten gegangen,

Fazit:

kde-frameworks

kde-plasma

kde-apps

alle werden ohne Probleme als binpkgs in unstable und systemd installiert.

Das scheint also normal zu sein, sonst hätte es ja irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen gegeben.

Damit bin ich nun sehr zufrieden.

Gruß

Manfred

Korrektur: auf dem Notebook sind nicht alle binpkgs akzeptiert worden,

aber die normalen Pakete waren schnell installiert.

Das nur zur Ergänzung

----------

## misterjack

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Eine schnelle VM mit 32 GB RAM und 32 Cores fahre ich als "golden VM", wie ich es nenne.
> 
> Dort habe ich FEATURES="${FEATURES} buildpkg" gesetzt. Außerdem PORTDIR="/usr/portage", DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles" und PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"
> 
> Auf dieser VM habe ich alle Pakete installiert, welche ich irgendwo verwende. Außerdem mache ich auf dieser VM die Updates.
> ...

 

Ich fahre ein ähnliches Setup bei der Serverfarm meines Arbeitgebers. Meine Build-VM heißt „gentoocore“ und ich gehe noch einen Schritt weiter. Ich synce ebenso /etc/portage, bis auf *.local-Dateien (wie z.B. eine /etc/portage/make.conf.local), über die ich dann jeweilige Eigenheiten abbilde. Da brauch ich unmasken oder useflag-Änderungen auch nur noch zentral erledigen und alle Maschinen ziehen diese sich dann. Und welche Pakete auf welchen Maschinen drauf kommen lässt sich wunderbar per /etc/portage/sets steuern, die gentoocore hat eben alle sets-Dateien in der world-Datei.

----------

## ManfredB

Soeben habe ich auf meinem PC begonnen, eine unstable-Neuinstallation durchzuführen.

Dabei wollte ich testen, wie es mit der Mischung aus normalen Paketen und binpkgs aussieht.

Hier das erste Ergebnis.

Nach Einrichtung des Systems in einer chroot-Umgebung:

emerge --ask --verbose --update --deep --newuse -k @world

15.46 Uhr Beginn, 16.07 Uhr Ende der ersten Phase

272 Pakete wurden installiert, davon 33 normale Pakete und 239 binpkgs

emerge --ask --verbose --update --deep --newuse @world

16.09 Uhr Beginn: der Prozess wird länger dauern

69 Pakete, 12 Updates, 34 neue, 4 in new slots, 19 reinstalls

Aber so schnell habe ich noch nicht ein Basis-System installieren können.

Ich bin nun gespannt, wie nach dem 2. Prozess alle weiteren Installationen ablaufen.

Das werde ich weiter berichten, wenn Fortschritte gelaufen sind.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Sat Jun 26, 2021 2:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ManfredB

Nachtrag:

Was ich schon vorausgesehen habe:

llvm wird den Prozess der 2. Update-Phase deutlich verlängern.

Das Paket ist Nr. 55, bei 69 ist dann Ende des Basis-Updates.

Wie lange es jetzt noch geht, werde ich berichten.

Um 16.09 Uhr Start und 16.51 Ende: also42 Minuten - doppelt so lange wie Prozess 1.

Summe: 1 Stunde und 3 Minuten. Das ist nicht viel weniger als normales Update.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute habe ich ein komplett neue Erfahrung gemacht:

Auf dem Notebook wollte ich einmal testen, ob ich mit binpkgs zu einer kompletten gentoo-stable-Installation gelange.

Nach der kompletten Einstellung in der chroot-Umgebung kam zuerst das Basis-Update,

in die Zeile des Updates habe ich vor @world -k gesetzt.

Und was ich kaum glauben konnte: abgesehen von 38 normalen Paketen sind 184 binpkgs problemlos installiert worden.

Die nach dem WIKI vorgesehenen Einstellungen nach diesem Update habe ich Schritt für Schritt durchgeführt.

Dann erst die linux-firmware, dann gentoo-kernel-bin.

Als am Ende auch noch grub an die Reihe kam, wurde auch dieser zusammen mit den zu ihm gehörenden Pakete als binpkgs installiert.

Nun folgten

kde-plasma/plasma-meta

kdeadmin-meta kdegraphics-meta kdemultimedia-meta kdeutils-meta kdialog kmahjongg krusader kwrite

gparted gutenprint inxi xsane

alsa-tools alsa-utils firefox-bin phonon-gstreamer

libreoffice-bin libreoffice-l10n

Die absolute Mehrheit dieser Paket-Menge bestand aus binpkgs, nur ganz wenige normale Pakete.

Ganz zum Schluss kamen noch einige neue Pakete, die noch nicht als binpkgs vorhanden waren,

Aber auch das ging problemlos vonstatten.

Fazit: was ich hier schreibe, kommt vom Desktop dieser Neuinstallation.

Zum erstenmal also hat eine komplette Neuinstallatiion direkt auf dem Notebook geklappt.

Das hat mich selbst positiv überrascht, denn Versuche vorher waren immer wieder gescheitert,

weil nicht genügend binpkgs zur Verfügung standen.

Nun freue ich mich also, daß das zustande kam.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ein Test

Bisher habe ich bei einer gentoo-Installation in der /etc/portage/make.conf folgende Zeile eingefügt:

FEATURES="binpkg-multi-instance buildpkg"

Was ich heute festgestellt habe:

Das Basis-Update in der chroot-Umgebung mit 225 Paketen (gentoo-stable)

geht ohne diese Zeile deutlich schneller voran.

Das hat mich nun zu der Überlegung gebracht, am Ende des gesamten Paket-Bundes

quickpkg "*/*"

zu nutzen. Damit werden alle Pakete, die installiert sind, zu binpkgs verwandelt.

Was ich noch nicht voraussagen kann:

Wie lange dieser Prozess dauert.

Voraussetzung ist allerdings, daß keine Änderungen der Konfigurations-Daten vorgenommen werden.

Das soll erst passieren, wenn mithilfe der binpkgs eine Neuinstallation möglich wird.

Wenn das Ganze fertig ist, werde ich darüber weiter berichten.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Fertig:

Die Installation des gesamten Systems ist nun beendet.

quickpkg "*/*"

habe ich gestartet und dabei festgestellt, daß das noch die alte Version der binpkgs ist.

*.tbz2

Hängt das mit dem Befehl quickpkg zusammen? Wenn binpkgs während der Installation eines Systems

erstellt werden, haben sie jetzt die Endung xpak.

Das hatte ich schon längere Zeit nicht mehr.

Muß ich an dem Befehl etwas ändern, um die neuere Version zu erhalten?

Wenn ja, wie müsste das aussehen?

Auf der Internet-Seite https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Binary_package_guide/de habe ich in dieser Hinsicht nichts gefunden.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Eine Möglichkeit, die alte mit der neuen Version zu verknüpfen, habe ich eben getestet:

qtbz2 -s libreoffice-bin-7.1.3.2.tbz2

hat 2 Pakete erstellt:

libreoffice-bin-7.1.3.2.xpak

libreoffice-bin-7.1.3.2.tar.bz2

Aber das werde ich auf keinen Fall mit allen erstellten bz2-binpkgs machen,

denn das ist ein wahnsinnig langer Prozess.

Nun muss ich mich entscheiden:

Installation mit oder ohne Bildung von binpkgs.

Zwar lassen sich die bz2-Packages immer noch gut nutzen,

aber diese Mischung aus bz2- und xpac-Versionen gefällt mir nicht so.

Der Prozess mit der nachträglichen Bildung von binpkgs hat nicht sehr lange gedauert.

Aber meine Entscheidung ist inzwischen gefallen:

Ich werde bei einer Installation die binpkg-Bildung integrieren.

Dann ist das ein Prozess - auch wenn er etwas länger dauert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Neuigkeit:

In unstable und systemd sind neue Kernel gekommen: 5.13.0 (gentoo-sources).

Da ist es mir nicht gelungen, per

make oldconfig

die Kernel-Konfiguration dank der vom vorherigen 5.12.13 rübergeholten .config erfolgreich durchzuführen.

Warum?

Es wurden irrsinnig viele neue Inhalte aufgezeigt, deren Nutzen o.ä. ich nicht erkennen konnte,

mal y, mal n, mal m 

und was noch immer gefragt wurde.

Ich weiss, daß ich dabei Fehler gemacht habe.

Am Ende

genkernel --install initramfs

erschien eine Zeile: modules=0

Schon das hat mir gezeigt, daß ich da Fehler gemacht habe,

obwohl ich

make -j 6 && make modules_install

geschrieben habe.

Am Ende war es ausgeschlossen, mit diesem Kernel das System zu starten.

Das bezieht sich auf das Notebook.

Auf dem PC habe ich einfach

genkernel --menuconfig all

angegeben, dann meine üblichen Schritte getan in bezug auf nvidia-drivers.

Das hat erfolgreich geklappt, ich konnte auf dem PC sowohl unstable als auch systemd mit dem neuen Kernel

problemlos starten.

Auf dem Notebook lasse ich es erst einmal bei 5.12.13.

Sollte sich da keine Lösung finden, die 5.13.0 passend hinbekommt,

habe ich schon überlegt, ob ich auf dem Notebook gentoo-sources lasse

und statt dessen gentoo-kernel-bin nutze, denn damit habe ich bisher keine Probleme gehabt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ergebnis:

Ich habe den Entschluss, auf dem Notebook nur noch gentoo-kernel-bin zu nutzen, heute umgesetzt.

Einen Vorteil hat das auch: binpkgs brauche ich nun nicht mehr für 6 Systeme zu erstellen, sondern nur noch für 3.

Bisher hatte ich ja stable, unstable und systemd in je 2 Versionen: gentoo-sources und gentoo-kernel-bin.

Jetzt sind sie also reduziert auf nur noch 3 Versionen, ausschließlich mit gentoo-kernel-bin.

Eines noch:

Wenn größere Updates kommen, zB plasma-meta oder kde-apps-meta, dann habe ich mich inzwischen dazu

entschlossen, Neuinstallationen auf dem PC zu vollziehen, dann dauert es zwar wieder sehr lange,

aber das spielt für mich inzwischen keine Rolle mehr, zumal ich das oft über Nacht laufen lasse.

Vorteil bei den Neuinstallationen: es gibt dabei kaum noch Fehler wie bei einem großen Update einer bestehenden

Installation. Das heißt nicht, daß immer Fehler passieren, aber sollte es einmal passieren, ist eine Neuinstallation

gar nicht so schlecht - nach meiner Sicht.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute habe ich auf meinem Notebook eine gentoo-stable-Version installieren können.

Zuerst in einer chroot-Umgebung innerhalb eines bestehenden Systems. Das gesamte Basis-Update hat

ohne Probleme funktioniert, auch wenn nicht 100% binpkgs genutzt werden konnten.

Letzter Punkt war der Bootloader. Nachdem ich den installiert und dessen Ergebnis in die grub-Datei von

ArchLinux (mein HauptBootloader-System) eingetragen hatte, war mein Versuch, erst das neue System zu starten,

erfolgreich. Dort ging dann die weitere Installation voran, allerdings mit einer Unterbrechung, weil ein Programm wegen fehlender Internet-Verbindung heruntergeladen werden konnte.

Also habe ich mein Smartphone angeschlossen und mit Hilfe von Bluetooth-Tethering eine Verbindung hergestellt.

Danach lief - noch ohne Desktop die gesamte Installation mit überwiegend binpkgs durch.

Ganz zum Schluss kam noch ein Update ohne binpkgs - ca. 27 Pakete wurden nachinstalliert,

Updates und neue Programme waren es. Das lief erstaunlicherweise relativ schnell durch.

Ergebnis: was ich hier schreibe, ist auf dem Desktop der Neuinstallation.

Es hat also geklappt, dank der binpkgs eine komplette Installation auf dem Notebook durchzuführen.

Ich habe dabei immer wieder gefühlt, ob das Notebook übermäßig erhitzt wird, aber das war zu keiner Minute der Fall.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute bin ich daran, gentoo-unstable auf dem Notebook zu installieren.

Leider sind die binpkgs nicht vollständig vorhanden für das Basis-Update in der chroot-Umgebung.

Also starte ich auf dem PC gentoo-unstable und installiere es dort neu mit der Bildung eines kompletten Systems an binpkgs.

Nach dem Basis-Update mache ich eine Pause, nehme die SSD, auf der die binpkgs gespeichert werden, mit zum Notebook,

kopiere diese binpkgs in das dortige Verzeichnis und kann dann dort ein Basis-Update durchführen.

Nun gehe ich Schritt für Schritt vor: Zeit auf dem PC ist entsprechend lang, dafür auf dem Notebook recht kurz.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. Ergebnis: etliche Fehler haben diese Installation verhindert. Damit schließe ich gentoo-unstable als Neuinstallation auf dem Notebook erst einmal aus.

----------

## ManfredB

Neues Ergebnis:

Heute habe ich zum erstenmal gentoo-unstable auf dem Notebook installieren können,

und zwar mit 100 % binpkgs.

Als alles fertig war, kam noch einmal freetype und harfbuzz ins Spiel, aber das konnte ich lösen,

zu finden in einem eigenen Thread.

Nun schreibe ich dies hier auf dem Desktop von gentoo-unstable.

Alles hat bestens geklappt und ich bin sehr froh, daß binpkgs (auf dem PC  erstellt)

hier zu 100 % gepasst haben.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Dasselbe kann ich nun auch für systemd berichten.

Nahezu 100 % binpkgs, nur einzelne normal Pakete.

Ich schreibe das hier vom systemd-Desktop (KDE).

Mir war zuvor nicht klar, ob es wirklich klappen wird.

Aber es hat geklappt und ich bin sehr froh darüber,

denn eine gentoo-Installation ist schon sehr kraftraubend,

was dem PC nichts ausmacht, aber dem Notebook schon,

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Gestern habe ich bei 3 gentoo-Installationen auf dem Notebook festgestellt, daß das große Update

kdeframeworks eine lange Liste von Konflikten zwischen Paketen anzeigte.

Damit waren die Updates nicht möglich. Dazu muss ich erwähnen, daß die 3 Systeme schon etwas länger existieren.

Ich habe einfach die Konsequenzen gezogen und diese 3 Partition einfach neu formatiert.

Auf einer dieser dreien habe ich mit Erfolg gentoo-unstable installieren können dank fast 100 % binpkgs.

Nach dem Basis-Update kam aber noch ein normales - ohne binpkgs - mit 101 Paketen.

Diese waren in kurzer Zeit installiert - also keine dicken Pakete.

Mit den beiden anderen Partitionen werde ich im Laufe dieses Tages genauso vorgehen.

Auf diese Weise werden manche älteren Installationen beseitigt und durch neue ersetzt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute habe ich eine Feststellung gemacht, die mich ziemlich irritiert hat.

In der vergangenen Nacht war - nach Ankündigung von Vodafone per Mail - für ca. 6 Stunden Internet aus.

Heute früh, ein paar Minuten nach 6 Uhr, starte ich auf dem Notebook gentoo-stable.

Kaum bin ich auf dem Desktop gelandet, ist wieder das schon einmal vorgekommene Wechseln zwischen

WLAN an,

WLAN aus.

Der erste Punkt wurde durch Punkt 2 deaktiviert mit der Begründung:

dhcp kann nicht gestartet werden.

Zwar war das Problem nach langen Versuchen gelöst, doch nach den 6 Stunden ohne Internet taucht das Problem wieder auf.

Nur eine Version von Gentoo hat damit noch kein Problem gehabt: systemd.

Wenn ich dort systemctl enable NetworkManager eingebe,

startet das Internet - beim ersten Mal muss ich zuvor den Code eingeben - immer ohne Einschränkungen.

Mein Nachdenken hat mich dann auf eine Spur gesetzt, die bisher noch nie in meinen Kenntnissen vorhanden war:

systemd stable.

Das habe ich also heute auf dem Notebook ganz neu installiert - und siehe da - nach kompletter Fertigstellung funktionierte das

Internet (WLAN) problemlos.

Bisher war ich davon ausgegangen, daß unstable und systemd auf gleicher Ebene sind - mein Fehler.

Nun habe ich zum erstenmal gentoo-stable/systemd auf dem Notebook laufen.

Die normalen stable und unstable-Versionen kann ich so nicht mehr nutzen, auf dem PC schon, auf dem Notebook nicht.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Letzter Satz muss korrigiert werden;

"Die normalen stable und unstable-Versionen kann ich so nicht mehr nutzen, auf dem PC schon, auf dem Notebook nicht"

Inzwischen ist es auch auf dem PC zu dem Problem gekommen, hier aber nicht WLAN, sondern Kabel.

Die Tatsache, daß Internet-Verbindung aktiviert ist, kommt nun in ununterbrochenen Meldungen, was ziemlich nervt.

Also habe ich mich entschlossen, auch auf dem PC von normal stable und normal unstable überzugehen zu

systemd-stable mit gentoo-kernel-bin

systemd-stable mit gentoo-sources

systemd-unstable mit gentoo-kernel-bin

systemd-unstable mit gentoo-sources.

Also 4 Versionen, bisher waren es 6.

Da steckt nun viel Arbeit drin, denn ich muss auf den Festplatten viele Änderungen vornehmen.

Aber es gibt keine andere Lösung - leider.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Inzwischen ist mein PC auch aktualisiert worden.

Mein Sohn hat sich darum gekümmert:

zuerst ein BIOS-Update, damit AMD Ryzen 7 keine Probleme bekommt,

bisher habe ich AMD Ryzen 5.

Nun habe ich die Hoffnung, daß gerade bei gentoo - zB bei Basis-Updates - die neue Leistung mehr erbringen kann.

Das werde ich genau beobachten, denn nach Start des PCs kommt ein Bild, auf dem Del oder F2 möglich sind,

in das BIOS hineinzuschauen. Da habe ich alles unter Kontrolle.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute habe ich eine neue Erfahrung gemacht.

Auf dem Notebook wollte ich gentoo-unstable(systemd) aktualisieren.

98 Pakete: ein Gemisch aus kdeframeworks, kde-plasma und kde-apps.

Zuerst wollte ich das aufgeben und lieber auf dem PC binpkgs bauen,

doch da kam mir eine Idee: raus aus dem Desktop und dann auf tty1 init3 eingegeben.

Grund: so weit weg vom Desktop wie möglich.

Dann wollte ich mit dem Update beginnen, doch leider konnte wget keine Verbindung feststellen,

WLAN auf dem Desktop hat noch funktioniert, aber jetzt nicht mehr.

Also Smartphone angeschlossen, in den Einstellungen dafür gesorgt, daß eine Verbindung besteht.

Ein ziemlich lange Name taucht dann auf, wenn ich ip link eingebe.

dhcpcd hilft mir meistens.

Danach lief das Update durch, dauerte aber ca. 1 Stunde, dabei habe ich immer wieder geprüft,

wie sich die Temperatur des Notebooks anfühlte. Nur bei 2 bis 3 Paketen wurde es etwas warm.

ansonsten blieb es kalt.

Als das Ganze fertig war, waren auch binpkgs erstellt worden, die mir bei den Updates der anderen

Installationen sehr weitergeholfen haben.

Das war das erstemal überhaupt, daß ich 98 Pakete auf dem Notebook zur Installation zugelassen habe,

aber eben mit Erfolg.

Keinesfalls auf dem Desktop, den da würde die Temperatur deutlich steigen.

Fazit: Erfolg mit meinem Versuch.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Neue Erfahrung:

Gestern abend habe ich auf meinem Notebook zum erstenmal gentoo-stable (systemd) installiert.

Zunächst in einer chroot-Umgebung die ersten Installationen nach der Konfiguration:

sys-kernel/linux-firmware

sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin

sys-boot/grub:2

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

mount -L EFIBOOT /mnt

Ich habe den Inhalt der grub.cfg in die grub.cfg des Bootloaders übertragen

root-passwd

emerge --ask net-misc/dhcpcd

Danach habe ich die chroot-Umgebung beendet, das System neu gestartet

und das neue System ausgewählt.

Start funktionierte einwandfrei.

Nun habe ich mein Smartphone ans Notebook angeschlossen,

WLAN eingeschaltet, die Einstellungen ausgewählt, darin weitere Einstellungen, dann

Tethering und WLAN-Hotspot

USB-Tethering und Bluetooth-Tethering aktiviert.

ip link

mit dhcpcd die Verbindung hergestellt.

Und nun

emerge -avDN -k @world

Einige binpkgs wurden genutzt, aber die überwiegende Zahl waren normale Packages.

Ich war sehr gespannt, ob das Notebook das aushält - kaum Erhitzungen.

Es hat geklappt.

Alle weiteren Installation waren ausschießlich binpkgs.

Was ich hier schreibe, findet auf dem plasma-Desktop des neuen Systems statt.

Fazit: die erste komplette Installation von gentoo-stable auf dem Notebook hat geklappt.

Das ist ein großer Erfolg.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Neuer Plan:

In meiner Übersicht über die installierten gentoo-systeme stelle ich immer wieder fest,

daß einige schon etwas länger bestehen, dann kann es passieren, daß die neuesten Pakete,

die als binpkgs vorliegen, plötzlich als nicht passend angezeigt werden.

Daher gehe ich nun so vor: die am längsten existierenden Systeme installiere ich einfach neu,

und zwar mit den erst vor ganz kurzer Zeit erstellten binpkgs.

Im Moment läuft gerade eine solche Neuinstallation von gentoo-stable (systemd).

Dieses System war schon mehrere Monate alt und nun gehört es zu den neuesten.

Das klingt vielleicht für einige, die das lesen, etwas verrückt, aber so halte ich meine Systeme einfach aktuell

und verhindere, daß ältere Systeme etliche binpkgs als unpassend anzeigen, wenn ich sie aktualisieren will.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

libreoffice ist wieder aktualisiert worden.

Auf meinem PC habe ich sehr lange warten müssen, bis dieses Paket installiert war - binpkgs wurden auch erstellt.

Auf meinem Notebook versuche ich es gar nicht erst, denn dort würde es noch deutlich länger dauern und vielleicht auch das Notebook erhitzen.

Auf einer USB-SSD habe ich vor einigen Tagen gentoo-unstable (systemd) installiert mit den Einstellungen des Notebooks.

Heute habe ich darauf ein Update laufen mit 124 Paketen, u.a. auch mit libreoffice.

Doch jetzt kommt die Überraschung. Vorsichtshalber habe ich die binpkgs von libreoffice und libreoffice-l10n in das Verzeichnis auf der USB-SSD kopiert.

Bevor ich beim Angebot dieses großen Updates zugestimmt habe, habe ich doch erst versucht,

emerge --ask -k libreoffice libreoffice-l10n

zu installieren - und es hat geklappt. In wenigen Sekunden waren beide Pakete installiert.

Der Rest des Updates läuft gerade nebenbei: 40 von 124 Paketen sind inzwischen installiert.

Später werde ich mit der USB-SSD ans Notebook gehen und die binpkgs dorthin kopieren und dann

das Update laufen lassen.

Ehrlich gesagt: es hat mich sehr erleichtert, daß das geklappt hat, denn ohne binpkg solch ein RiesenPaket ist auf dem Notebook unmöglich.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Guten Morgen zusammen!

In meinen gentoo-unstable (systemd) Versionen auf dem Notebook mache ich bei den binpkgs eine seltsame Efahrung.

In der /etc/portage/make.conf steht bei Video_Cards nicht mehr nur "intel", sondern nach einem Vorschlag in einem anderen Thread:

"intel i965 iris"

Dann kommt eine Meldung über einen Eintrag in media-libs/mesa, der ganz anders aussieht:

media-libs/mesa-21.3.0_rc3 -video_cards_i965 -video_cards_iris

Fazit: Die Erkennung stimmt in diesem Falle nicht, also muss ich mesa nicht als binpkg akzeptieren,

sondern nur als normales Paket.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ein neues Vorgehen bei der Installation von gentoo-stable (systemd) oder gentoo-unstable (systemd) hat sich bei mir ergeben.

Bisher habe ich das Basis-Update meistens mit binpkgs durchgeführt, allerdings wurden nicht alle Pakete installiert,

das habe ich immer wieder an den Zahlen erkannt.

Außerdem meldet gtk+ immer einen Fehler, den ich nicht genau wiedergeben kann, es ist zwar installiert,

aber ich installierte es danach nicht als binpkg. Über 60 Pakete wurden danach noch installiert, die nicht als binpkgs installiert worden waren.

Mein neues Vorgehen: auf dem PC kann ich das ohne weiteres so machen:

Das Basis-Update komplett normal - also nicht mit binpkgs.

Beginn immer mit linux-firmware, dann gentoo-kernel-bin, danach das Basis-Update.

So habe ich jedenfalls keine Fehlermeldungen feststellen können.

Wenn es an die Pakete von kde-plasma/plasma-meta geht, installiere ich hier binpkgs, das klappt einwandfrei.

Alle weiteren Pakete, die zu meinen Standard-Programmen gehören, werden auch als binpkgs installiert,

am Ende vor allem libreoffice-bin (gentoo-stable) oder libreoffice (gentoo-unstable).

Mit diesem Vorgehen bin ich sehr zufrieden, auch wenn das Basis-Update mit 235 Paketen deutlich länger dauert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

